# Solved: Ipad 3 - VLC Remote - Safari could not open the page because the server stopp



## Tanglefoot1

Hi folks,
My wife has bought me an ipad 3 for my birthday - yay! However I've never used an Ipad before so I'm a new to them.

The main thing that I want to be able to do is to stream music from my PC to my Ipad, but I don't really want to use Itunes (I had Itunes on my PC ages ago and wasn't happy with it). So, I looked for an App that would do the job hopefully!.

I usually use VLC Media player on my PC, so I was happy to find a VLC Remote App for the Ipad that is supposed to let me access my music files on the PC.

I have followed the instructions on http://hobbyistsoftware.com/vlcremo...cal Area Connection&ips=192.168.0.2&port=8080

but to no avail, the pc shows on my Ipad but it doesn't get the VLC "cone" symbol. I have tried adding the computer myself - still the same result. I tried the IP address that works on the PC - http://192.168.0.2:8080 on the Ipad but I just get a message saying "Safari could not open the page because the server stopped responding".

I have even tried changeing the IP address of VLC media player to end in "9090" as suggested on some help page I was reading - still no good.

I decided to search for any reported problems with the "Safari message" as above and came across this website: http://support.citrix.com/article/CTX132798 but the information shown on there is a bit too technical for my understanding of PC's and Ipads!

SO - I'm a bit lost - has anyone else on here encountered these problems or is there anyone who would like to take a stab at solving this? Any help would be much appreciated!

I'm using Windows Vista on an Acer Aspire MS5100, using a SKY router and ESET Smart Security (this reminds me - I tried disabling the firewall too but it didn't help).

If I've missed anything or if more information is required please don't hesitate to ask me - many thanks in advance. :up:

Oh - just noticed, here's the TSG Sysinfo:- 
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista Home Premium, Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) 9500 Quad-Core Processor, x64 Family 16 Model 2 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 2046 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8400, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 147756 MB, Free - 39305 MB; D: Total - 147492 MB, Free - 15528 MB; N: Total - 953865 MB, Free - 548816 MB;
Motherboard: Acer, F690GVM
Antivirus: ESET Smart Security 5.0, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Drabdr

Ok... to be honest, you and I are about on the same page when it comes to Itunes. :up: I am not a fan of it at all.

However, it is the chosen, validated program to work with the Apple products. 

Would you maybe consider loading it and trying to perform at least an initial sync of your Ipad3? There are most probably some essential updates and such that need to be loaded on your Ipad. 

NOTE: Not sure how long ago you used Itunes. But... I do believe they have made it manageable these days.


----------



## Tanglefoot1

Bump


----------



## gurutech

Check out an app called "iSub" for your iPad, and go to www.subsonic.org to download the "server" version for your computer. You basically set it up to point to your music library, then set up iSub on the iPad to point to your server, and it will allow you to stream your music (and even videos if you configure it) from anywhere with a wifi connection!

The Subsonic "server" application is free, but a donation is suggested, and iSub will run about $5.


----------



## Tanglefoot1

Thanks for the replies, I got the VLC remote working with some help, but as it turns out that's all it is - a remote to control VLC on my PC, it doesn't play through the Ipad. I will certainly be considering your suggestions, once I grapple my ipad back off my 6 year old son!!

Thanks again. Love this forum and the help it has given me in the past, keep up the good work everyone. :up:


----------

